# Paris's new video if you haven't seen it~



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ParisHilton

Haha, it's so much fun.


----------



## caseyd (Feb 3, 2007)

omg she is soooo boring!!!!!


----------



## Jade (Feb 3, 2007)

Uggh, that's a bad song. She has one of the worst singing voices. The video is DUMB. She lookslike a porn star
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 I can totally understand now whyher album flopped.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2007)

I had to turn it off.  I can't stand to see her rubbing herself on anyone, let alone a boy.  That's enough for me.  Real quick.  Ewwwww.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 3, 2007)

*Wow...Is is POSSIBLE to love ones self any MORE?!*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Wow...Is is POSSIBLE to love ones self any MORE?!*_

 

No


----------



## little teaser (Feb 3, 2007)

haha.. thats hot!!.. only paris could get away with that and still be hot..


----------



## macface (Feb 3, 2007)

I always liked paris I seen the videos she talks bad about all kind of races,religions,and  big  people  and  shes  doing  hardcore  drugs.I   think  the  should  get  on  paris  and  leave  britney  alone.I lost respect for her now what a loser.They also found a medicine receipt for  herpes with the other stuff and they found fake ID with her picture and a diffrent name it was from another country.


----------



## Janice (Feb 3, 2007)

Umm.. Girl Next Door anyone? Elisha Cuthbert is even in the video, WTF?


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

What a dickhead. I love it how she always angles her face to hide her hooked nose.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 3, 2007)

I actually found this video WAYYYY better than her last one, The song is even a little better.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2007)

haha. what is up with the high school guy?  She's 25 years old. eww.


----------



## bottleblack (Feb 3, 2007)

I generally try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but Paris is really loathsome.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2007)

oh i hate that video. I saw it on on demand a while ago


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 3, 2007)

ew!  I wish she would understand how silly she looks.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Wow...Is is POSSIBLE to love ones self any MORE?!*_

 
LMAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AS IF she would really go with the poor boy to his school to show him off!!!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

I like how everyone is like WTF is she doing with a highschool kid...  It's a video, it's fantasy.  I'm sure plenty of highschool boys would love for Paris to do that to them =p


----------



## Jade (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/08292006...ix/pagesix.htm


Just in case anyone tries to say her CD was successful


----------



## ChynaSkye (Feb 5, 2007)

wow... la la...la la la loser


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

You know it's not even a question of like or dislike Paris for me... it's just that she's not that great of a singer... she always looks like she is faking everything... and I think she could have used a guy that looked a little older but still in High School.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_http://www.nypost.com/seven/08292006...ix/pagesix.htm


Just in case anyone tries to say her CD was successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Least she sold more then K-Fed =p

best quote from that article:

"Elijah Blue Allman, the hunky son of Cher and Gregg Allman, boasted to Howard Stern the other day that he had a fling with Hilton before she was famous - but he got nervous right afterward that he might have picked up a sexually transmitted disease from her. Allman says he was so worried, he raced downstairs and grabbed a household cleaning product to pour over his private parts and "disinfect" them. "

Haha... thats so great.  Would have been funnier had he given himself a chemical burn on his private parts.


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Least she sold more then K-Fed =p

best quote from that article:

"Elijah Blue Allman, the hunky son of Cher and Gregg Allman, boasted to Howard Stern the other day that he had a fling with Hilton before she was famous - but he got nervous right afterward that he might have picked up a sexually transmitted disease from her. Allman says he was so worried, he raced downstairs and grabbed a household cleaning product to pour over his private parts and "disinfect" them. "

Haha... thats so great. Would have been funnier had he given himself a chemical burn on his private parts._

 
 Well I'll admit she has more talent than K Fed. And why would that dude even sleep with her if he suspected an STD? that would be hilarious if he did give himself a chemical burn


----------



## Joyness (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Umm.. Girl Next Door anyone? Elisha Cuthbert is even in the video, WTF?_

 
Wow so true!! but...I have to say I think its kinda cute lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

haha i think its kinda cute too.. but those stupid captions were dorky... in my best movie announcer voice "sometimes even a loser" dun dun dun "can win".

but good lord that girl cannot sing haha.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 9, 2007)

I dunno her voice isn't that bad.  No worse than many people who get on the radio these days.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 12, 2007)

i quite like paris but theres something about this vid thats just yuck


----------



## Jade (Feb 12, 2007)

She does have a nasty voice. Probably why she doesn't sing live. She did once and she got an icecube chucked at her.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 12, 2007)

i think this video would be cute if they took out the scene where paris gyrates all over the little guy in her panties.. creepy. *shudder*


----------



## Raerae (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i think this video would be cute if they took out the scene where paris gyrates all over the little guy in her panties.. creepy. *shudder* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's part of his, "fantasy."  You think thats any diff from any other teen boy thinking about (Insert celeb here) and wanting to sleep with them?  Chaces are they are nude in those fantasies =p


----------



## Katja (Feb 13, 2007)

*She markets Big Bird well.  *


----------



## prettypinkstars (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_You know it's not even a question of like or dislike Paris for me... it's just that she's not that great of a singer... she always looks like she is faking everything... and I think she could have used a guy that looked a little older but still in High School._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

hmm could made it better? she has money, Why doesn't she spend money on smart publicists? Are they all afraid to say something?
I am sure she has a talent. She really need to find out where to go..
is it singing? acting? what?


----------



## ElectroCute (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_What a dickhead. I love it how she always angles her face to hide her hooked nose._

 
Yep that's basically about the one talent she has.


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*She markets Big Bird well. *_

 
cruel...yet oh so funny. most guys that i've talked to think paris is actually reeeeeeally ugly. maybe she likes to THINK teenage boys love her...yet they do not. haha what a shame.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 20, 2007)

She is so in love with her self... I guess its not a summer thing anymore..lol


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont get all these comments about her hook nose.. its really not ugly to me..diffrent maybe but i have seen far worst looking noses.. and as far as her singing i give her credit shes got balls to get out there and try.  even with all the negative things people say she still holds her head high!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 20, 2007)

ugh...


----------



## Sanne (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate her, she sooo stupid!


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i dont get all these comments about her hook nose.. its really not ugly to me..diffrent maybe but i have seen far worst looking noses.. and as far as her singing i give her credit shes [edit]*an heiress to a billion dollar fortune and someone who was lucky enough to have access to said fortune, as well as, an indefinite  spoiled ego*[/edit] to get out there and try.  even with all the negative things people say she still holds her head high!_

 
*I took the time to edit out that she 'got balls' because I don't think that girl has ANY balls.  She holds her head high because she's holier-than-thou.  And the reason I know this is because she was my best friend in middle school, and she is a totally different person.

And I really didn't go to middle school with her, I just added that in for validity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's part of his, "fantasy."  You think thats any diff from any other teen boy thinking about (Insert celeb here) and wanting to sleep with them?  Chaces are they are nude in those fantasies =p_

 
i completely understand that it was thrown into the video to show the little boy's "fantasy" but that doesn't make it any less creepy. can you yourself imagine stripping down to your underwear & thrusting your goodies at some little boy? to say that it's "only a fantasy in a video" doesn't mean she didn't actually do it in real life. if the role was reversed to show a sexy man gyrating against a little girl (in her fantasy), how long do you think it'd be before everyone was on his ass calling him a pervert?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I had to watch it without sound because our home computer has no speakers. It was kinda strange how she was on all fours on a 14 year olds bed?! He looked like a jr.high schooler.
Yeah the video was boring so was the first one.I heard her say she wanted to do something different well they were both pretty boring.
I like the concept of her sticking up for the kid that gets picked on though.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I took the time to edit out that she 'got balls' because I don't think that girl has ANY balls. She holds her head high because she's holier-than-thou. And the reason I know this is because she was my best friend in middle school, and she is a totally different person.*

*And I really didn't go to middle school with her, I just added that in for validity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 
if you want to quote me and comment on my post thats cool, but dont take out what i wrote and put your own words in there.


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to say this but if she got hit by a bus tomorrow, I think the world would be a little bit of a better place.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

Paris Hilton.
The one person I hate with every fiber of my being.
Talentless. In my opinion not that attractive. Not very smart. Has a very limited vocabulary. Skank. 
I mean- just watching that video just reminded me why I hate her so much. I get the plot- that it's supposed to be some kids fantasy but again-it's something about a what-23-24 year old woman crawling around all fours on what appears to be a 14 or 15 year olds bed. 
I just- yeah. It's sad. The only thing she has really going for her is she's an heiress. Big F'in whoop.

*sigh*

Rant over.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm sorry to say this but if she got hit by a bus tomorrow, I think the world would be a little bit of a better place._

 
You know MissChievous- I would be inclined to agree with you on this one. I seriously do not think there would be a whole lot of people who would be too overly concerned. I mean they would be upset that a human died but other than that....

 Quote:

  They also found a medicine receipt for herpes with the other stuff and they found fake ID with her picture and a diffrent name it was from another country.  
 
Why would that not surprise me? I'm actually surprised she doesn't have any more STD's then she has


----------

